
Avoid top 10 JavaScript errors - eugene_stepnov
https://www.kuoll.com/top-10-bugs-and-their-bug-fixing/
======
dkaigorodov
It says "Bug #1 Bugs with incorrect references to this".

I always had a bit similar issue with PHP. I always forgot "this" before
calling a method or accessing a field.

